# *Dramatic & Dark Smoky Blue Eyes*



## mreichert (Apr 1, 2008)

My blues have been feeling neglected, so thought I'd play with them again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  A smoky blue eye is something I hadn't done yet, so here ya go! 


What you need:
-217 
-219 
-224 or 222 (depending on how much eyelid space you have-either would work fine for blending)
-239 
-Rollickin p/p
-Gesso
-Tilt
-Contrast
-Black Tied
-Aquadisiac
-Vanilla
-Vanilla pig.
-(optional)  Reflects Gold pig.
-black eyeliner pencil
-Loreal creme eyeliner in black
-Mascara

*For a full list of products that I used on my face and lips, the FOTD with more pics is here:
http://specktra.net/f166/dramatic-da...ue-eyes-94489/


*1. Using the 217 brush, apply Rollickin p/p to the lid.





2. Using the 239 brush, apply Gesso from lash to brow. 
*    (It will look somewhat ashen at this point)





*3. Using the 239 brush, apply Tilt to outer 2/3 of lid. 
*   *You want to put it on in somewhat of an angle- not just straight down the lid.




  *See how I applied Tilt on a diagonal angle

*4. Using 239 brush, pick up more Gesso and blend the harsh line out. 





*Once blended, it should look like this:





*5. Using the 217 brush, apply Contrast in the outer V. 
**The key is to make an angled line from the crease down to the lashes, holding the brush at a slight angle. Then, start to blend it inwards.




*To get that blended look between Tilt and Contrast, swipe the Contrast inwards over the Tilt. 

*6.  To darken the outer corner, use the 217 brush and add Black Tied over the Contrast. *
It should look like this:





*7. Using the 224 brush, blend out the crease with Aquadisiac





*It should look like this:





*8. Using the 239 or 217 brush, highlight under the brows. 
    **I used Vanilla under the entire brow, then Vanilla pig just under the highest point of the arch.*





9. Dip a black eyeliner pencil into black cream eyeliner and line the upper lashline and waterline. 





10. Using the 219 brush, blend out harsh eyeliner line.
*     *You need to put a tissue underneath your eyes, as you WILL have fallout! (I learned the hard way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )




*
*Marlena's tip for the day: *Unless you are doing Arabic makeup, it is best to blend out the eyeliner line as it can be too harsh- esp. if it is black. The 219 dipped in Black Tied or Carbon is perfect for this.   (there's my 2 cents)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*11. Using the 219, apply Tilt underneath the lower lashes. Then apply Black Tied on the outer 1/2 of the lower lashes. 





*It should look like this:





*12. Curl your lashes.
*     *Crimp at the base of your lashes, then middle, then top of the lashes. Hold each crimp for about 5 seconds. 
     *I like the Shu Uemura curler the best





*13. Apply mascara and you're done!
**When applying mascara, coat the bottom and top parts of the lashes- this will surround each lash with mascara and create a fuller look. 
*



*

*14.  Look yourself in the mirror and tell yourself that you ARE beautiful!!! *(Don't forget this step, mkay?!)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*15.  Optional bonus: Using the 219 brush, apply a white cream or lash glue on the outer corner of each eye, then apply some Reflects Gold piggie.  

















*Thanks for looking ya schweeties!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Forgot to add- if you want to know how I put on my face each morning, the tut for that is here:
http://specktra.net/f282/want-smooth...ac-mufe-93507/

I didn't want to bore you with this, since it is the same each day


----------



## Janice (Apr 1, 2008)

Love your tuts! Thank you!


----------



## mariecinder (Apr 1, 2008)

I love your looks and especially love your tutorials. Keep them coming beautiful!


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 1, 2008)

Another great look & tutorial!


----------



## OohJeannie (Apr 1, 2008)

i luv it!! THANK U


----------



## nessa25 (Apr 1, 2008)

Beautiful! love it!


----------



## iluvmac (Apr 1, 2008)

I really love it! You're gorgeous! Can you tell us which lipstick you used?


----------



## Brittni (Apr 1, 2008)

GORGEOUS! I love how dark and dramatic it is!


----------



## enjoybeingagirl (Apr 1, 2008)

Thank you for this fool proof tutorial! You look gorgeous!


----------



## alwaysbella (Apr 1, 2008)

omg!! so pretty! did you used the 222 after all because i missed it in the process but did see it in the list...


----------



## Jot (Apr 1, 2008)

thanks. Great look and great tut x


----------



## duch3ss25 (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks for a great tut! You made it look so easy. And you look really gorgeous with this color!!


----------



## user79 (Apr 1, 2008)

This is so pretty!


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 1, 2008)

Beautiful blues 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love the tut


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 1, 2008)

Very nice, thanks for posting!


----------



## anjdes (Apr 1, 2008)

Excellent tutorial!


----------



## Kitty Kitty (Apr 1, 2008)

You look HOT!  Your eyes always look amazing.  Thanks for sharing.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




KK


----------



## mreichert (Apr 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alwaysbella* 

 
_omg!! so pretty! did you used the 222 after all because i missed it in the process but did see it in the list..._

 
I started to use it to blend out the crease with the Aquadisiac- it depends on how much eyelid space you have. If you have a smaller area to work with, I would use the 222 instead of 224. 

Sorry, I'll have to edit that out


----------



## mreichert (Apr 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iluvmac* 

 
_I really love it! You're gorgeous! Can you tell us which lipstick you used?_

 
I used fleshpot l/s and sock hop l/g

For the full list of products I used on my face, my FOTD is here:
http://specktra.net/f166/dramatic-da...ue-eyes-94489/


HTH


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 1, 2008)

This is gorgeous!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 1, 2008)

This is so gorgeous! Thanks for the Tut hun!!!


----------



## prettygirl (Apr 1, 2008)

you're beautiful


----------



## flowerhead (Apr 1, 2008)

ooh, that's pretty. i'll try that without the liner, i rarely use my tilt.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 1, 2008)

very pretty thx for sharing


----------



## KTB (Apr 1, 2008)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Apr 1, 2008)

thanks for the tut! Gorgeous!


----------



## alehoney (Apr 2, 2008)

pretty look! great TUT. the liner tip was especially helpful


----------



## *Star Violet* (Apr 2, 2008)

Really pretty...I love the blue eyes


----------



## stacey4415 (Apr 2, 2008)

Lovely


----------



## Taghyra (Apr 2, 2008)

omg this look is gorgeous, you look amazing!


----------



## fondasaurusrex (Apr 3, 2008)

Keep the tutorials coming ! they are great!


----------



## deedrr (Apr 3, 2008)

Beautiful! I love it!


----------



## Angel Of Moon (Apr 3, 2008)

amazing...


----------



## BarbaraM (Apr 4, 2008)

thanks for the tut!
i love your make up!


----------



## senoraM (Apr 5, 2008)

Your tut is fantastic!
and you are beautiful...! ^^


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks for this great tutorial, I've tried your technique and it came out great


----------



## ilovecheese (Apr 8, 2008)

I love you tutorial! Thank you


----------



## verorenee (Apr 8, 2008)

this is great i've been trying to get more into blue and this looks beauuuutiful


----------



## applefrite (Apr 9, 2008)

Just beautiful tut !


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Apr 9, 2008)

OOH Thanks... I'm gona go buy those brushes and see what I can do!


----------



## nyrak (Apr 12, 2008)

this is so gorgeous.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## alwaysbella (Apr 13, 2008)

I luv this! but there's a lot of e/s that i dont have for this....lol
............eventually....


----------



## teha83 (Apr 13, 2008)

This is so beautiful! I love all your tutorials


----------



## mslitta (Apr 14, 2008)

That is gorgrous. I love blues and this is just the perfect hue of blue.


----------



## Ang9000 (Apr 27, 2008)

I love this, you look so pretty!


----------



## melliquor (Apr 28, 2008)

Perfection.  Thank you so much for the tut.  You make it look so easy but I know I would never be able to get your results.


----------



## laneyyy (May 24, 2008)

This is gorgeous!! Awesome Tut!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 27, 2008)

You always do such a beautiful job!


----------



## cuiran (May 28, 2008)

Bevautiful


----------



## alexthepink (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow!  Love this.
You have beautiful eyes...


----------



## cuiran (Jun 18, 2008)

I can't wait to see more! Beautiful!


----------



## TheProphetess (Jun 21, 2008)

Wonderful - remembered me that theres a tilt in my bathroom


----------



## love4makeup (Sep 3, 2008)

i looooove your choice of color loooks so fab! and the blending is so good!


----------



## Tropicaleyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Great Tut!  I would love to see you do something arabic if you know how.


----------



## Amaranthine_a (Sep 4, 2008)

I love your tutorial and the 14°step!


----------



## lucyh (Sep 15, 2008)

Love it!! Thanks for the tutorial


----------



## frankenkitty71 (Sep 29, 2008)

I just want to thank you soooo much! Not only is your tutorial beautiful and helpful but I love your haircut too!!! I printed out your pictures and took them to my hairdresser and I now have your cut!!! I feel sooo pretty!!! I have had my hair in a blunt one length bob since 1985 and I am sooo happy with the change
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for posting your pics and for being so pretty!!!


----------



## TIERAsta (Oct 20, 2008)

Lovely!


----------



## sweetkiss (Oct 20, 2008)

whoa. amazing~


----------



## Nightvamp (Oct 25, 2008)

i always love your tutorials marlena!


----------



## ApplePeace (Oct 27, 2008)

i wish i can do this look...looks hard tho


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 28, 2008)

i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 your tutorials! thanks and great look!


----------



## tinich7 (Sep 25, 2009)

I love it, you're stunningly beautiful!


----------



## DanielleG318 (Sep 30, 2009)

Very Pretty


----------

